
Show HN: Kubernetes operator to automatically deploy and run Tor hidden services - kragniz
https://github.com/kragniz/tor-controller
======
crankylinuxuser
If you include this in the image, then your machine can talk to .onion
addresses natively across the system, without having to use torify or socks5
proxy setups. This enables in doing things like sending logs to *.onion ,
having an OOB at a different .onion , and more.

I send my IoT traffic to a MQTT onionseerver I run.

[https://cdn.hackaday.io/files/12985555550240/Linux%20DNS%20R...](https://cdn.hackaday.io/files/12985555550240/Linux%20DNS%20Resolver%20for%20Onions.txt)

~~~
nightbrawler
Very useful, thanks!

------
hsribei
Great documentation!

I particularly like that you mentioned "NAT Traversal" as one of the benefits
of hidden services.

I think that's an overlooked feature that would in many cases be enough of a
reason for one to use them, even without caring for the added privacy.

~~~
crankylinuxuser
It's not just NAT traversal. Having a flat naming scheme and every entity
directly addressable is one hell of a feature.

When I describe Tor to interested techies, I explain that a .onion address is
more akin to a phone number. You don't have to know what IP4/6 the endpoint
is. You don't have to know the route path. You just need the "dialing address"
\- the .onion . I find that this description gets away from the whole "Tor is
just for drugs and child porn".

And no matter what's in between, if you send data to ###.onion , it either
completes successfully or doesnt. And with the system modification I recommend
elsewhere on this article, you can even set up Puppet, Ansible, MQTT, and more
all over Tor.

------
wybiral
If all you need is a Go library for connecting to a Tor daemon and
adding/removing hidden services:
[https://godoc.org/github.com/wybiral/torgo](https://godoc.org/github.com/wybiral/torgo)

~~~
kodablah
I wrote one too:
[https://github.com/cretz/bine](https://github.com/cretz/bine)

------
caio1982
Good stuff! I wish there was some good in-depth and well explained article on
how to write or hook up your own controller. I mean, there is the official doc
for this but it's not really a hands-on IMHO.

~~~
tamalsaha001
Check this one: [https://medium.com/@trstringer/create-kubernetes-
controllers...](https://medium.com/@trstringer/create-kubernetes-controllers-
for-core-and-custom-resources-62fc35ad64a3)

------
brtknr
Nice logo!

